

Amazon 'used neo-Nazi guards to keep immigrant workforce under control' - j_col
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/amazon-used-neonazi-guards-to-keep-immigrant-workforce-under-control-in-germany-8495843.html

======
sdoering
Being from Germany, I had not heard of this before. Will be quite interesting
to see how this plays out.

Most interesting part of the article IMHO was, that the spokesperson from
amazon, did not deny the pay-cuts, but only said, the will investigate the
security-firm, as the do not tolerate discrimination. But aren't (if true)
these kinds of pay-cuts exactly that - discrimination?

